# Needs help my axolotl



## snakeye (Apr 13, 2011)

hi my lovely albino axolotl got sick a few days after getting a black axolotl. ive had my albino axolotl for about 1 [SIZE="1 1/2 years without a problem. but now it looks as if it has a flesh eating bacteria. 










can anyone help


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 13, 2011)

cant see your pix...


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 13, 2011)

do you have a photo ? i think you have tried to put one up but it hasnt worked


----------



## snakeye (Apr 13, 2011)

are they working now


----------



## Torah (Apr 13, 2011)

yes but no clue what it is


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 13, 2011)

they work now, i dont know anything bout axelotls, but could it be similar to whitespot? and then you just need a solution to put in your water. i would suggest to take him to your local aquarium shop in some of the water he is in and get them to check your water and see what they say. Did you put the new one straight in with this one?


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 13, 2011)

thats weird


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 13, 2011)

take a water sample and a few good clear pics to ur local aquarium shop, they will most likely be able to give u some sort of treatment for it.

bloody cute critter btw, i hope is nothing serious. (as in hope its treatable)


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks as if they've had a run in and the black one has bitten the white one a few times.
As a result the wounds have a fungal rot or something similar.

Not on sure on the treatment for axolotls, they'd be different to fish I imagine?

Has the albino always had abnormal gills?


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 13, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> they work now, i dont know anything bout axelotls, but could it be similar to whitespot? and then you just need a solution to put in your water. i would suggest to take him to your local aquarium shop in some of the water he is in and get them to check your water and see what they say. Did you put the new one straight in with this one?


 They don't have scales now I know they aren't fish but some fin rot, whitespot and other medications can kill fish without scales. Out of curiosity other than the 2 axo's is there any other living things in there?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 13, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> They don't have scales now I know they aren't fish but some fin rot, whitespot and other medications can kill fish without scales. Out of curiosity other than the 2 axo's is there any other living things in there?


 
i wasnt suggesting he rush out and buy the stuff for whitespot, i was hoping there was something similar that is treatable by getting a solution.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Apr 13, 2011)

you always run the risk of introducing nasties when you aquaire new stock ( it is good practice to have a "hospital" tank set up for new aditions to ensure that if they do carry something there is less risk to your established stock) 



ok now to treatments, 
unfortunatly amphibians are in the akward "sencitive" group along with loaches,ghost knives and other scaleless fishes, it is very esay to over dose them and trun medications into poisens. 

also check the PH of the watter axolotyls are VERY sencitive to the PH lvs. the tend to blister and there gills fall off if the PH is too acid or akline. (PH should be very close to neutral) 

what size tank are they in?, i would firstly set them up in a "hospital" tank, something like a 2ft galss tank, but only half fill it with water, NO substrate, an air stone and a filter with a low flow rate, aso give them 1 or 2 large hides, (make sure this set up is in a low traffic area of the house, and try to keep it nice and dark for them. 

ensure that the temps are within the corect range for axolotyls, 
it is important to make sure that the watter is kept as clean as possible, but dont be changing all the watter every few days, if you have to change water regularly make sure its been aged properly for a few days, and not stright from the tap. 

products for treatment
i'd recomend seachems stress gaurd, (use half the recomened amount) 
and add a small amount of aquarium salt to the watter. 

definatly stay away from products like methilane blue and multi cure 
they are old school remidies and can be quite toxic to amphibians and scaleless fish, 
if you have to use them only ues 1 quarter of the recomend amount, 

hope thats not too mcuh to take in, in one hit i tryed to keep it short


----------



## snakeye (Apr 13, 2011)

the black axo has the same thing on its gills now with he didnt have before i got him. i had small feeder fish that they eat.
when i first got the albino axo and some feeder fish they did eat some of his gills and equaling in abnormal looking gills but never effected him. i have a really good test kit and have tested the water with all being about neutral.

they are in a 3ft x 2ft tank with half full of water..
before i introduce the black axo i had it in a quanteen tank.
the water has never been a problem before.
i only put very few feeder fish in the tank at a time so the gills dont get eaten.

ph is about 7.5 which is very neutral..

parasite or fungal disease my have come from a feeder fish
i also feed them beef heart..

the black axo has only just got it and is only just rotting away at the gills


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Apr 13, 2011)

i just notice in the photos , that he dose look very skinny/ under weight. 
the dorsal fin seams to be very low and almost absent, has he always been like that 

i would definalty treat them with the stress gaurd (seachem product ) 
that will help to cean up the scabbing/ ulcers 

is he gasping for air frequently? 
id add in an air stone or something to help increace the oxygen in the watter. 

what you are feeding is fine, but how ofent are you giving them the beef heart?
is it part of there regular diet?


----------



## snakeye (Apr 13, 2011)

no he has been healthy and at a good looking weight, only just the few days since his problem started..
i will put a air stone in as well, i have a low flow pump with bubbles coming through the stream.
once a week to once a fortnight with the beef heart and fish often.
i will be getting some seachem product for him..
i have read that sometimes giving them a few saltwater baths??

water changes once a fortnight and clean the filter when its needed.
would mealworm be good rather then beef heart


----------



## Smithers (Apr 13, 2011)

snakeye said:


> no he has been healthy and at a good looking weight, only just the few days since his problem started..
> i will put a air stone in as well, i have a low flow pump with bubbles coming through the stream.
> once a week to once a fortnight with the beef heart and fish often.
> i will be getting some seachem product for him..
> i have read that sometimes giving them a few saltwater baths??



Might be an idea to cut out the possible source of infection (feeder fish) unless you can house them for a period to make sure they are healthy. Feeder fish are not generally looked after as they are food. 

Good luck


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Apr 13, 2011)

salt wather baths dont work well on scaleless fish and amphibians 
they absorb it into the skin too quickly 

salt water baths are typicaly used as a topical treatment for fungal infections in fish with scales. its no good for soft skins... 

in short the best thing to do is 
-change the water more regulary 
-slowly increas the salinity lvs ( say 1 table spoon of aquarium salt per 60 L water) 
-ditch the beef heart from there diet compleatly 
- increase the oxygen levle in the water
- treat with stress gaurd to aid in the healing of the wounds

i would still have them in a hopstial tank (bare bottem) to eliminate bacteria biuld up whailst under treatment,


----------



## snakeye (Apr 13, 2011)

.


----------



## iSuzie (Aug 23, 2011)

this is the sight you need to read up on, this is a link to fridgeing your axie. fridgeing is the best thing to do when any axie is sick, it helps them heel faster and regrow limbs and also helps with fungus along with slat bathing, there is a tut on this site, also the same site has a whole lot of info that will help you

fridging link: Axolotl Sanctuary

salt bathing link:Salt bath Picture Tutorial - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum

sick axie link: Axolotls (<i>Ambystoma mexicanum</i>) - Sick Axolotl? at Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Portal

site link: Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum





[URL="http://www.caudata.org/forum/f46-beginner-newt-salamander-axolotl-help-topics/f48-axolotls-ambystoma-mexicanum/f58-sick-axolotl/"]


[/URL]


----------

